# My first day and a single mother



## ishe? (Apr 1, 2011)

*My first day as a single mother*

Hi everyone,

Some people may know me from ther forums. Long story short, the last three weeks I've been trying to R with my WH. Yesterday I discoved that he has been seeing his OW all through out 'R'!

I packed all his stuff sent it to her house, facebooked her to say that I hope they have a nice life together, and exposed him to all our friends and family.

Theres no going back now, i can never trust anything he says.

We never married but were together almost 10 years, have two children together and a joint mortgage. We are in loads of debt but the vast majority in solely in his name, about 1k in mine.

I am a student midwife and recieve a bursary and other benefit related income that mean once i've set every thing up I can support myself and my children in the family home.

This morning I sent a email telling him that i do not want to see or speak to him and all arrangement can be made via email

Looking for support and advice ... i've never been in this situation before, I've been with him since I was 20 (incidentally the age of his 'OW')

I haven't told the children anything yet


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

even if the debt is in his name it is still marital debt and shared by both of you in most cases

also beware that he does have legal rights to the house unless you get a legal agreement in place

get a lawyer stat


----------



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

I believe you said you two never married, but the ramifications will be the same. Get yourself ready to do battle for your protection, mental well being, your children, and your heart. It will never be as clean as we hope, just be strong and be real about it all. Get ready for all the hurt you could imagine. Life is not easy but it is still good and you will need to remember that as time goes on. I will pray for your situation and wish you the best.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

oh you arent married? then never mind


----------

